# Grandmère today!



## Half Baked (Jan 23, 2007)

My 2nd grandchild is being born today.  I'm a very excited Grandmère.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 23, 2007)

_Congratulations Grandmere _
_Lots of hugs and good wishes to mommy,baby and family. _

_kadesma_


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jan 23, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## corazon (Jan 23, 2007)

Congatulations Jan!  We want all the details and photos!  I hope mom, dad & baby are all doing well and feeling fine!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 23, 2007)

congrats hb!!

let us know how everything goes, and we wanna see pics.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 23, 2007)

Auguri, la nonna Jan!!  My best wishes for the new arrival and the family!!


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 23, 2007)

HB, my hearthiest congratulations on becoming Yiayia!  Best wishes to moro, and to the proud parents!!


----------



## Katie H (Jan 23, 2007)

LOVE that feeling!  Getting new grandchildren is a real treasure.  Congratulations all around for everyone!  Pictures please.


----------



## Half Baked (Jan 23, 2007)

I've got champagne chilling and am sitting by the phone.

OK...here's a question!

How long were you/your SO/ex in labor?
1st - 18 hrs
2nd - 14 hrs


----------



## Katie H (Jan 23, 2007)

1st - 19 hours
2nd - 1 hour
3rd - 1 hour

Had the last two 15 minutes after arriving at the hospital.


----------



## corazon (Jan 23, 2007)

Let's see, with Aidan, I was in active labor for probably 14 hours.  And with Callum, 6.


----------



## corazon (Jan 23, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> 1st - 19 hours
> 2nd - 1 hour
> 3rd - 1 hour
> 
> Had the last two 15 minutes after arriving at the hospital.


Whoa Katie! 1 hour! I thought my 6 hour labor with Callum was fast!  Well, they say the second labor moves faster than the first.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 23, 2007)

Apparently, in my case, they did.  My father was a doctor and I got a really, really stern lecture about "having the baby in the parking lot of the hospital" when Nicole was born.  By the time I had my third, Ryan, Daddy had died, so I dodged the second lecture, which would have been much sterner, no doubt.  Still, I think he must have been stomping his feet in heaven as I entered the hospital ready to have my son.  Sorry, Daddy!


----------



## middie (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats Grandmere ! Hope baby, mommy, and daddy are doing fine.
Best wishes.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 23, 2007)

dw planned a c-section, so we thought we were pretty sure how long it was going to take. sorta cut and paste; in and out like going to a carwash.

but as we were all ready to go, another woman, who was in labor for 23 HRS was rushed in and our doc perfromed an emergency c-section because he was already scrubbed and ready to go.

so we waited 4 or 5 more hours, very uncomfortable hours ready to go ourselves. finally, we were taken in and our son was born a half hour later.

unfortunately, since dw gets low blood sugar if she doesn't eat at regular intervals, our son was born with very low blood sugar and had to spend the first night in n.i.c.u..


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats HB - I've got some bubbly already chilled - I will toast at the appropriate time!

1 and only - 38 hours


----------



## kadesma (Jan 23, 2007)

_With the first, went in on wednesday in labor, and labored til friday. baby to large for birth canal, so a c-section was done._
_2,3,4 as soon as I was rolled into the or..c-sections for all 4_

_kadesma_


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 23, 2007)

Congratulations, Grandma!!

We're blessed with a 4 year old GD and she's just wonderful to watch as she gives my son a hard time like he used to give us.  Ha!! What's really nice is that  when my son, Chris, became a  father, we suddenly  became smart again and our advice  was sought and  welcomed!! 

So what is on the maternity menu??  Blue or Pink?

Keep us all posted---have a great day!!!!


----------



## Half Baked (Jan 23, 2007)

Holy Cow!  From 1 hr to 38 hrs!

Blue is on the menu Expatgirl.  Ooooh, I can't wait til he's in HS... and acts like a normal teen.   

I had 2 boys and  they nearly did me in although they were 'normal'.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 23, 2007)

LOL, Half Baked!!!!!

I would not want to go thru my son and daughter's (respectively 25 and 21 years now) teens again but I sure want them to experience the "circle of life" or commonly known as "what goes around comes around" syndrome.  Ha!!  They were normal, too, but they turned my toenails gray at times.  Staying up until they got home safe and sound comes to mind. The coming of  Grandkids make all the love and investment in our own children worth every gray hair and toenail.  Glad to hear that you're expecting a grandson.  And yes, I can certainy see why you are going to hang around as long as I am to see these darlings in HS.  HAA!!  Any names picked out yet???


----------



## Half Baked (Jan 23, 2007)

We have an Olivia (20 mo old) and little Master HB will be named Elliott.

My DIL (darllng) wanted it to begin with an E. We grandparents were asked for our ideas, out of courtesy I'm sure, but none of our ideas were picked...lol. It was sweet of them to ask so we felt included.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 23, 2007)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> We have an Olivia (20 mo old) and little Master HB will be named Elliott.
> 
> My DIL (darllng) wanted it to begin with an E. We grandparents were asked for our ideas, out of courtesy I'm sure, but none of our ideas were picked...lol. It was sweet of them to ask so we felt included.



Like both the names.  I hope you and/or her parents are reading your granddaughter stories from the "Olivia" books.  They are wonderful!!


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 23, 2007)

Congratulations, Jan!  I can't wait to see pics!

With 1st and only, I started contractions on a Wednesday but didn't go into active labor until Sunday night.  From there it was another 15 hours until dd graced us with her presence.  No pain meds, all natural; boy, was that a long few days and 15 hours (for DH and me)!


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 23, 2007)

Great names, HB!!!! That's great that your input was  at least asked for------my poor cousin ended up with "Cecelia Ophelia" and noone  was consulted from what I understand.  And I thought that I hated Deborah Ann which was given to 3 billion girls after Debbie Reynolds hit the screen in the fifties-----I have a  2nd cousin with both those names as well as my cousin's 3rd wife--his first wife was a Deborah Ann as well.  So I really like the names Elliott and Olivia.  Ha!!!!!!!


----------



## Half Baked (Jan 23, 2007)

TOUCHDOWN!

We have a baby boy, Elliott.
7.02 oz
20# long

I'm so happy!    DIL is well and they are beside themselves.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 23, 2007)

Hooray!  Good news!


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 23, 2007)

Fantastico, Grandma!!!!!!!!!  Lots of love!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 23, 2007)

That's wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I might have to drink the bubbly when I get back from work - bubbly breath might be hard to explain!  lol

Congratulations HB!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Half Baked (Jan 23, 2007)

uh oh... lol, they say he looks exactly like my oldest son. All Scandanavians look alike with that beautiful blond hair and blue eyes.

Thank you all so much for sharing my joy!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jan 23, 2007)

Warm wishes to you and your growing family!!!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 23, 2007)

congrats, grandmere!  we can always use another sweet lil' booger around here.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 23, 2007)

How exciting!! Another baby for DC!! WOOHOO!!

My labors seemed to last FOREVER!! Natural childbirth always feels that way though, I guess.
1st 21 1/2 hours
2nd 16 hours


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 23, 2007)

Congratulations Grandmere Half Baked! Please post some pictures! I will toast to you tonight!

(another planned c-section here - both times).


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 23, 2007)

Congratulations on the newest member of th HB family!  I guess we should call him Baby HB.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats!  Can't wait to meet our newest member.

32 hours and then a c-sect here.  That's one of the reasons I have ONE child.


----------



## Half Baked (Jan 23, 2007)

Thank you all so much for your joyous good wishes.  I'm waiting for pics myself.  I guess the Daddy will sent them when he gets home from the hospital.  

I can't wait!


----------



## Harborwitch (Jan 23, 2007)

Jan I'm so happy for you!  It has been so long since there's been a baby around this family.  #1 can't have any more due to her MS and I've got no idea what #2 is thinking.  Bob's daughter has completed her family.  I guess we're waiting for great grandchildren.

#1 - false labor from 5:30 am to ??? Dr. agreed I was in labor about 10am and  she was born at 12:30pm - I missed lunch.

#2 - started contractions at 3 or 3:30 pm - Jen was born about 6:30!  Dr. and I both missed dinner!


----------



## Dove (Jan 23, 2007)

sorta cut and paste; in and out like going to a carwash.

Buckytom ! I'll see you in my special office..bring your own hickory switch.

son 1---23 hours-no water no nothing..natural birth--not by choice..Navy Hospital.
17 years later    
son 2- From Friday eve. to Mon. morning


----------



## Dove (Jan 23, 2007)

Another precious baby brought into the world...Lots of love to mom and dad and to our very own Half Baked.


----------



## Half Baked (Jan 23, 2007)

Sharon (HarborWitch) pointed out to me that Olivia and Elliott are the stars on Law and Order SVU.   

I have no idea if they watch that show or not!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 23, 2007)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> All Scandanavians look alike with that beautiful blond hair and blue eyes.


LOL Not quite!  My mom, her sisters, and her brothers were Swedish (well, I guess one still is, lol).  Uncle Bob, the oldest, was almost white-blonde with blue eyes, Aunt Nancy is almost white-blonde and has hazel eyes, Uncle Glen was dark brunette (I got his hair color) with brown eyes, my mom was golden blonde with brown eyes, and her youngest sister was golden blonde with blue eyes.  Their parents (who were both born in Sweden) had brown hair.    A friend of ours insisted that my mom must have dyed her hair or wore contacts because she said you cannot be blonde and have brown eyes!

Congratulations on the birth of your new grandson Jan!  I love being a grandma!

 Barbara


----------



## amber (Jan 23, 2007)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> My 2nd grandchild is being born today.  I'm a very excited Grandmère.



Congrats to you darling!  I noticed you mention grandmeme'. Is that a french name?  We used to call our grandmothers meme' as well.


----------



## amber (Jan 23, 2007)

Elliot, thats a lovely name.  Congrats again meme


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 24, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## lulu (Jan 24, 2007)

Wow, many congratulations!


----------



## ttbeachbum (Jan 24, 2007)

How wonderful, congratulations!


----------

